# Local Druggists



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some of my local embossed druggist bottles. These were all dug by me. First is a Musser's Pharmacy. This bottle is unique as far as I know, and no information has been found about the pharmacy. Dug from an 1870s pit.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

From the same pit as the Musser's came this one, Mayes At Lewistown. A friend of mine has one embossed T.R. Mayes Lewistown, PA in a small circle. This bottle likely also came from T.R. Mayes, but we can't be certain.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

J.A. Muthersbough Druggist Lewistown, PA. I like the fancy oval on this one. This one came from the 1890s layer of a pit. I found a listing for a druggist named Jacob Muthersbough in 1902. Further research revealed that he graduated from pharmacal college in Philadelphia in 1874.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr. A.J. Atkinson Druggist Lewistown, PA. Dr. Atkinson was a well-known doctor for many years. These bottles date in the 1870s-1880s, and were made by Whitall-Tatum Co. They are one of the more plentiful Lewistown druggists, I actually know of maybe a half dozen to exist [].


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr. R. Martin & Son. Dr. Robert Martin (1826-1878), and his son, Andrew (1849-1894) were pharmacists in Lewistown for many years. This was likely their earliest bottle, dating in the early to middle 1870s. Two examples are known.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Martin's Pharmacy Lewistown, PA. These were Andrew Martin's later bottles, dating in the early 1890s. There are a few around, but not many and most are damaged. This 6 3/4" example is nearly perfect.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my favorite Lewistown druggist bottle. This is the only known example of the only type of Lewistown embossed citrate bottle. Martin's Citrate Of Magnesia Lewistown, PA. It has some damage (bruise & crack), but I might never get another one. I pulled this from the same pit as the big Martin's Pharmacy druggist, so it was likely a product of Andrew Martin as well.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry for the poor picture quality on some of these, but I hope you enjoy them. They are one of my favorite things to dig. After hundreds of junk slickers, it's a treat to find one of these. It just doesn't happen very often. 

 Diggers, while you're throwing out those dozens of 1890s slickers, make sure to check them close. I found one of the Dr. R. Martin & Son bottles when we were FILLING the pit. It was in the fill pile with some similarly sized slickers [&:]. Yes, I apologized to it []. I'm just glad I have the habit of double-checking everything. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Sep 17, 2007)

I love those pharmacy citrates.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Druggist Jim!  Nice pix to. Like I said before I give you guys your props!  Your some diggin fools!  [8D] As I was telling you we have three lined up, two 1850s and a 90s one is probed and the other we have to probe, we are slow when it comes to hooking up and starting to dig, but its all worth it in the end. Good luck on your next stonies.Rick


----------



## passthebottle (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, gotta love those local meds, that citrite is especially nice. You guys are tossing your slickers, I'm still graggig them home\\and a some point I'm going to have to stop because I got more now than I know what to do with, just after looking for a long time it's nice to find any blown bottle and find it hard to toss. Is there any blown embossed bottles that you find just so common that they also go into the junk pile or are all the blown embossed ones keepers.


----------



## Jim (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for checking them out, guys. I know of three other embossed Lewistown druggists that I do not have (yet).

 We throw out or give away almost all of our slicker medicines, whiskeys, beers, etc. Even Warranted Flasks, coffin flasks and ale bottles. There are just too many of them, and we simply don't want them. I always try to give them to someone rather than throwing them back in the pit. The nicer-looking ones usually get snatched up, but the plain slickers can be hard to even give away.

 We also give away lots of common embossed meds. Some of them are pretty decent embossed meds and cures, just ones that we already have. I would rather give them to someone who likes them than take them home just to box them up and never look at them again, or worse yet, sell them to a cheap-a** "antique dealer" for a 50 cents or a buck for them to make a killing on. ~Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow Jim, you are fortunate to have gotten so many nice locals.  Here's two of mine I consider local since I grew up (except the maturity part[]) in Bel Air Md.
 One I dug whilst growing up and one I bought at a bottle show. 

 As you already know from collecting poisons, once you get one, putting together a set of graduating sizes is part of the fun.  I'm trying to do that with this particular pharmacy.  The one's I have are 5" and 4 1/2"


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 18, 2007)

Hereâ€™s a pic of the same bottles owned by an aging collector that I could buy, but he wants $40 each for them.  Luckily he doesnâ€™t have my two sizes and adding four of his five bottles I could end up with a run of 6â€, 5 Â½â€, 5â€, 4 Â½â€, 4â€, and 3 Â½â€.  Iâ€™m pretty sure there are others in this style because I heard rumors of a twelve inch one!  The 3 Â½ â€œ is slightly different as it doesnâ€™t have room for prescriptionists on it.  If I buy I think I should start with that one.  Collecting the different styles from the same drug store is also fun.  Enjoyed your pics, may you dig many more.

 Cobalt


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Steve, Those are some nice druggists. I love the cursive script. The Martin's is the only Lewistown one that I know of with cursive script.

 Just my opinion, but $40 is a pretty good deal for a scarce local druggist. I know of a Martin's that brought $300. Outside of this area, it would never do that, but most of my local druggists are very rare and hard to find or buy for any price. I have two different sizes of the Dr. Atkinson. The smaller one doesn't have the monogram (no room for it). I would love to find a few more sizes. A big 12" local druggist would be super sweet. Large sizes are rare, they didn't make nearly as many of them. ~Jim


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a rare example from my neck of the woods.
  S. H. Clark
  Druggist
  Mountain View, Cal.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 18, 2007)

Another pair from a town that is no longer in existence.

  Bernard Mayer
  Druggist
  Mayfield, Cal

  The smaller of the two had no room for "Druggist" in the mold.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice bottles, Jason. I really like those old left-slanted block letters. ~Jim


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Jim, (or anyone else that might be interested),
 All those slick druggists, Dr Fletchers and any other corkers (ABM or BIM) that come clear or aqua are worth 25 cents each, postage paid.
 I have someone who buys all the corkers I can send them, plus, they pay my postage. Best of all, you don't have to clean them. They just have to be damage-free.
 It's a good way to make extra mad money, or for your kids to put in a college account (it adds up FAST).
 I normally only carry them out if I am close to the vehicle or I have a cart with me. I keep them all, out of privies.
 You can stack them up on a dump dig and take a few each time, if you're short on real keepers.
 Let me know if you want the contact info.
 Bill


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2007)

hey jim , steve, lordbud, great stuff here i love local pharms


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2007)

some toledo pharms


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2007)

rare


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

Bill, Thank you! I would be happy to save the slicks and common corkers for a quarter each. If someone can use them, great. I hate to throw away any good century-old bottle. You can send me the info whenever you get a chance.

 Mike, Those are some wicked cool druggists! I love the green ones, only have one and it's from Cleveland. I also have two cobalts and a teal one from Philly. I would love to find a colored one from Lewistown, but there aren't any that I know of []. Maybe they just haven't been found yet. ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 19, 2007)

and if they havent im sure youll be the first to find one jim!! Nice bottles everyone!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, ok, you guys are killin me so I have got to show a few. Most of our meds are packed up in boxes but a few of the rare ones stay inside a special case.

 These are the most sought after Hamilton Russells. The wife dug all three and they are the best specimens known.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

The R Lewis Co.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

Lewis Painless Eye Water. Sure sign that this stuff probably burned like crazy. Tough to photograph. Lewis is kind of faint.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

Some Lewis Bear drug bottles. There is some speculation that all three Lewis's are the samr but I think that the R Lewis and Lewis are the same but the Lewis Bear's are different folks. There is no info on the Lewis or R Lewis companies. There is a ton on Lewis Bear and they are still in business.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

This is one that people will haggle over. The smallest G.O. Brosnaham. Well any Brosnaham really but this is the hardest to get. This was the only keeper from an all day dig and it was well worth it. This guy was in business during the Civil War and all his brothers, sons and nephews served the Confederacy as calverymen. Beside meds he raised horses for the cause. Some how they all survived the war and made millions in horses and timber so the meds went to the side line. All the Brosnaham bottles are rare and some of very few that are recorded being from the Pensacola area and made during the Civil War. This one is a hinge mold with the top rolled and then tooled.

 I'll post some more later.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice, Cap! I see that Mrs. Capsoda has the Bottle Gods on her side []. Those amber Hamilton Russels are super sweet. The R. Lewis bottles are cool, I had a great-grandfather named Raymond Lewis (long before my time). ~Jim


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Jason, mad, cap those are some sweet meds!  I'd also like to find one in color other than the common cobalts I have.  The Boyd & Fulfords would turn purple but I'm on the fence as to whether to do that to a good bottle.  Hey Bill I'm also interested in that contact info.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 19, 2007)

> common cobalts


 [&:]

 Man you killin me. No colors down hrer other than amber, clear and aqua that I know about but I'm always hopeful.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2007)

I minus well throw mine up[]


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2007)

d


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2007)

k


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2007)

I really like this one because its the only fond du lac druggist ive ever dug.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice Tony, I like the Fon Du Lac med. Nice older style.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 20, 2007)

COOL! A 3ii embossed local Pharm!  whoda thunk!  I get em with measure but othertwise SLICK


----------



## kastoo (Sep 20, 2007)

WOWZER! Green and amber pharms! Far out!  Aint found em yet.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 20, 2007)

hey cap there all fond du lac ones[] which one ya like? Every one of em has a tooled top.


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice, Tony! You have some pretty fancy druggists from Fond du Lac. Most of ours here are fairly plain, but we do have a few with a little more detail. The monogrammed Atkinson and the cursive script Martin's are my two favorites of the rectangular druggists. The citrate is kind of in a class of its own [].

 I have a few colored druggists in teal, green and cobalt. Nothing local, but they sure are beauties. I'll try to remember to snap a pic or two of the group. ~Jim


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 21, 2007)

hey jim the one i really want to get my hands on is a would be plain rectangular one with a lions head embossed on it! Its embossed the lion drug co fond du lac wisconsin. THeres another one where fond du lac is misspelled fond du las.

 I love them citrates. Wisconsin only has one as far as i know but its a beauty of a cobalt from milwaukee. IT dates to the 1870's


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim,

        You have some nice druggists bottles.If your town has not been dug much or only in TOC dumps you will probably find more unknowns.In the smaller cities I dig we continually are finding new ones all time.Druggist are one of the most underated bottles out there in my opinion.Great stuff all of you guys.Doug


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, Tony and Doug. That cobalt Milwaukee citrate is a sweetheart of a bottle! Our clear Martin's citrate dates in the late 80s-early 90s.

 I love finding previously unknown local bottles. There aren't many things that will give me more of a rush than seeing a new name on an old Lewistown bottle of any kind. I agree 100% that druggists are underrated. I think part of the reason is that a lot of people and even most local collectors have never seen some of the really rare local ones, so they don't realize what is out there. I'm always happy to share my rare and unique locals with fellow collectors. ~Jim


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

Drizzly Saturday morning here so I thought I would go dig out my Oakland druggist box from the storage room, took some pictures
  just before the downpour.

  The first one embossed Federal Drug Co. isn't rare, except this one is the 32 ounce size, with most druggist bottles the larger the
  size the less common.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

Someone mentioned a druggist with an embossed lion, on this Fred.A.Sandelin from West Oakland we've got an embossed heraldic
  lion wearing a crown, holding a sceptre, kinda neat.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is a pair of J.W. Tucker Apothecary W. Oakland older flat-based style, one is nice and clean...


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

Another flat-base, this one embossed Wm. G. Dinsmore Drug Store Oakland.
  Most of my Oakland druggists have a monogram.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a newer style approximately 1890s, J. G. Donaldson Pharmacist...


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is the first of three Oakland druggists all with two partners.
  Garrett & Taggert Druggists


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

This one is embossed, Henderson & Graham Cor. 10th & Washington


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

This one embossed Kirkland & Trowbridge Pharmacists Cor. 10th & Broadway...


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

One of the earlier pictures posted a "Bro's." druggist bottle.
  Here is one of three Bros. druggists from Oakland.

  Osgood Bros. Pharmacists


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

This time around we have Jackson Bros. Pharmacists...


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 22, 2007)

One last picture, this time embossed (in cursive script>Collins Bros. 
  The style of lip dates this bottle to approximately 1910-1915.

  For those of you wondering, "Oakland, where the heck is Oakland?" 
  It is across the Bay from San Francisco.
  Fun to see some of these bottles after so many years being packed away.
  These pictures comprise about half of my Oakland druggist/pharmacist bottles.
  I haven't displayed any bottles since the Loma Prieta earthquake in 1989.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 22, 2007)

Great druggists. That 32oz Federal is a killer. Almost any druggest bottle 16oz or larger is rare. They just didn't survive the dump.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2007)

One of two Wellesley Mass bottles that I know of. The other I gave to the pharmacy that was still named years ago.This one I'm still waiting to hear from the historical society about.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice druggists, guys. This is turning out to be a pretty cool thread!

 Larger size druggists are indeed hard to find. That 32 ouncer is killer! The biggest local rectangular druggist I have ever seen from Lewistown is my 6-ounce Martin's. I've noticed that I usually don't even see the bigger ones broken. They just didn't make as many. Smaller sizes like 1/2, 1 and 2-ouncers make up the biggest part of the population. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are a few colored ones that I have. B.W. Fetters Druggist Philadelphia in teal, 1860s Lockport (not really a druggist, but it looks good in the color group), George B. Evans Apothecary Philadelphia cobalt w/eyeball, Nelson Fry Philadelphia cobalt w/eyeball and Winger's Alsopure In The Heart Of Cleveland w/ embossed heart in emerald green. ~Jim PS- Sorry for the late pic, my computer was taking a fit last night. I had to get away from it before I picked up a hammer [].


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the west coast stuff lordbud! Like the gold rush town bottles too.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 23, 2007)

Figured I'd add some to the pile! I like any that are out of the ordinary, have unusual sayings, addresses, or are from small towns around here.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## lexdigger (Sep 23, 2007)

I dug this one in Frankfort, Ky. down by the old capitol.


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice, Chris! I really like the ones with odd addresses like hotels and post offices. ~Jim


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is one from my hometown.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 23, 2007)

Another from RI


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 23, 2007)

And from my life in Maine []


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 23, 2007)

Last 2


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice bottles, Pam. I don't remember ever seeing many Rhode Island druggists. I have thought about trying to put together a 50-state collection of them. A few of the later states like Alaska and Hawaii would be really tough for embossed druggists. Territorial ones would also be a killer. ~Jim


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 24, 2007)

Local druggist are my favorites. I don't mind showin' mine.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet collection of druggists, Zane. Love those cobalts, I hope I can dig a few more of them. ~Jim


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 24, 2007)

great post guys


----------



## capsoda (Sep 24, 2007)

Some really nice druggests coming up on this thread.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Jim
 Just a lil history. A group of us used to hang out there and get candy as kids. That pharmacy closed a little over 20 yrs ago I believe. I found that bottle around that area with my mom.  I could never part with that bottle becuase of that!  Here is the site for RI bottles........AB of RI - Medicines P


----------



## subsoil (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice druggists, I love them all! Here's some fall N.H. colors....


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

Great bottles, SS! I love those emeralds and ambers. I have never dug an emerald or amber druggist. Our locals are all clear, but I did dig a teal and two cobalts from Philly. ~Jim


----------



## otgb (Sep 28, 2007)

here is one i found up here in toronto it is a long way from home if any one is interested in it let me no i dont keep them
 tim


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, didn't know so many collected their local druggist bottles.
  Back when I was actively collecting people looked at me like I was either crazy or poor when I'd say "I collect local druggists..."

  I got inspired by the nice cool temps this AM to dig out another box or two.
  Sorry this one's a little blurry but readable:
  Dr. E. H. Durgin
  Cupertino, Cal.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2007)

If you're familiar with the Bernard Mayer bottles from the ghost town of Mayfield here is a lesser known druggist also from Mayfield, Calif.

  I. N. Adams
  Druggist
  Mayfield, Cal


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2007)

A smaller size of the Adams bottle.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2007)

And to finish off here is my run of Weingartner & Co. The Rexall Store Palo Alto, Cal. bottles.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2007)

Here are the largest two, note the second-largest one has the plate mold turned upside down.
  One of these same druggists went for the better part of $100 on ebay recently (not from my collection).


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2007)

And to top this off, here is the citrate from the same druggist...recently sold 4 other citrates on ebay.

  These Weingartners were all dug in the same dump in San Jose, California about -- let's see...twenty years ago.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 29, 2007)

Tim, I def would take that med bottle along with any other american bottles you dont want. I havnt seen you online in a while bud how has diggin been going for you?

 Digger 
 ry


----------



## otgb (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey RY
 digging is just starting for me i wont dig in the summer heat i will dig all winter i will go threw my junk and let you have first dibs
 on the bottles 
 tim


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks Tim! I havnt been digging much at all also just got back from some army trainning and can only dig on the weekends now if that. take care buddie!

 Ry


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are a few local aqua ones i have dug over the years... 
 Centralia, Danville and Bellefonte, PA


----------



## Bottleman (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are some more of my local druggists that are clear. Non of these are doubles and the top three rows are different ones/sizes from Bellefonte, PA. This is a really good topic by the way.


----------



## jagee44 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is one that I have recently found.  It still needs to be cleaned.  Raleigh N.C.


----------



## Jim (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice druggists, guys! Tom, you have a great collection of them. I just found another (smaller size) Martin's yesterday. I would like to assemble size sets of the Lewistown druggists, but it's tough because they seem to be very difficult to find. ~Jim


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a fellow in Southern California who has been ebaying off a fairly massive collection of Western States druggist or pharmacy bottles, mostly from California.  Most of these bottles used to be quite affordable ($5 - 10 at bottle shows), but currently the rarer small-town druggist bottles are bringing some big bucks.  These are clear glass or sun-tinted amethyst, not even the much rarer amber, green or cobalt variants.  I realize this is more of an ebay topic, but since this local druggists thread is still somewhat popular I provide a link:

  http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZgregh2853

  I have no connection or friendship with this seller I add just as an FYI.


----------



## madman (Oct 8, 2007)

great stuff here guys heres a couple more from toledo enjoy mike


----------



## madman (Oct 8, 2007)

rare


----------



## madman (Oct 8, 2007)

another


----------



## madman (Oct 8, 2007)

woops


----------



## Humabdos (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow that was a nice lot of bottles! Too bad the photos he took suck! He would have made twice that much with good photos.
 Glen


----------



## Dove (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi There!
   I have a ton of those. Here's one of mine


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2007)

Great druggists, everyone. I'll put up a picture later of my newest addition. Just dug today, it is a very rare large, square one from Lewistown. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's another one that I can check off from my wish list []. Very rare Joseph McFadden Pharmacist from Lewistown. I have only seen one other McFadden bottle, and it is smaller, oval-shaped and says DRUGGIST instead of PHARMACIST. This is a 6 1/2" square bottle, an odd shape for local druggists from around here. Fresh dug this morning, and it cleaned up great. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2007)

Remember these? Thought you guys would like to see this. This is one is a size up from the bigger one in the pic and is also way more common.[]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230180129271&ssPageName=ADME:BBS:US:1123


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2007)

You definitely have some good ones there, Cap. The guy who has that one on the Bay has been selling some sweet colored druggists in amber, green and cobalt. I wish I had more extra $$ right now, there were several that I would love to have. I have decided on four categories that I want to concentrate on. Local sodas, local meds, colored druggists and poisons. Now comes the hard part...Peeling myself away from my other nice bottles []. Still working on that part, but it will be worth it in the end. ~Jim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 10, 2009)

I like the Pascoag Pharmacy one!  I have two in different sizes, but not in that shape.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2009)

Cool, an old thread comes back to life. I dug this beauty last October.  ~Jim


----------



## sandchip (Apr 11, 2009)

Killer embossing!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, no here we go again!

 A series of San Francisco druggists previously unlisted -- in my collection, that is.[8D] 
 Acquired within the past couple years, there's always something out there I haven't seen before.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Another nice find, excavated from the eBay:


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

This is "unlisted" in Miller's book, although it may not be "unknown", so I hear.[8D]
 Damn, picture brings out the fact that I need to clean this up a bit, shee-ooty dirty embossing should be ashamed.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

This was thrown in for free last time I bought some bottles from ebay seller "montara" -- it has a crack between the embossing and the neck --
 but I didn't otherwise have an example of W.E. Mayhew, more commonly known as part of the partnership Coffin & Mayhew.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, yes, this has a fleabite on the front corner, otherwise in rill nice shape.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

A little dirt on the embossing here again, geez Louise!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

This is one of the San Francisco druggists who also dispensed perfume, C.A. Bayly who in this case is a "perfumerer"...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Yet another bottle previously unknown in my collection!


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

This I found in the Antiquarium in Los Gatos. An unlisted variant with a flat oval base, and no "Cal." embossed.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Must have been a drugstore on every corner in San Francisco during the 1890s...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Y'know all these bottles with the dirty embossing were bought from the same guy down in New Mexico via ebay.[:-]
 A little water and an old toothbrush work wonders when cleaning up embossing. This one's unlisted in Miller's book which isn't to say that it isn't unknown...


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

A pair of C. Roethe San Francisco bottles from two completely different bottle molds.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone's seen a regular rectangular Nettie Harrison bottle, but here's a different one in the classic indented panel perfume shape:


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice additions, Jason. I especially like the Roethe bottles with the ribbon. One of the things that make local druggist bottles one of my favorites is the fact that previously unknown examples keep on turning up. From simple mold variants to different shapes and entirely new names, they are a lot of fun to collect.  ~Jim

 P.S.- I have the "dirty embossing" problem a lot, as I dig almost all of my druggists. A Brillo or SOS pad will rip encrusted dirt, rust or any other gunk right out of the tiny spaces within the letters.


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice druggists bottles Jim and Lordbud. These are turning out to be one of my favorite catagories as well (because they don"t cost you an arm and a leg). Besides a Mrs. Winslows soothing syrup I've never seen a druggist bottle with a women's name embossed (i.e. Laura Goodman, Nettie's). Hey, there's a whole new catagory to collect , druggist bottles with women's names embossed on them. Way to go!


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 13, 2009)

The Laura Goodman's bottle is interesting.  It says it is a German Apothecary.. What was the difference between a German apothecary and an American one, and if it was german why does she have such an English name?  There are just little stories in every bottle...what a great hobby.


----------



## Dean (Apr 13, 2009)

> Nice druggists bottles Jim and Lordbud. These are turning out to be one of my favorite catagories as well (because they don"t cost you an arm and a leg). Besides a Mrs. Winslows soothing syrup I've never seen a druggist bottle with a women's name embossed (i.e. Laura Goodman, Nettie's). Hey, there's a whole new catagory to collect , druggist bottles with women's names embossed on them. Way to go!


 
 Here is one for the women's catagory.      Dean


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2009)

That is a great bottle, Dean. Druggists offer a great variety of collecting themes. Although we don't have any lady's name druggists here, we do have a tall blob beer bottle that is embossed MRS. F. BOSSINGER/ LEWISTOWN/ PA. Mrs. Bossinger took over the brewery when her husband died.  ~Jim


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a fantastic thread! Pharmacy bottles are pretty much my favorite genre of glass to collect, aside from Hutchinson closure bottles which are a close 2nd.

 Here is an unlisted 32 ounce pharmacy from Peoria, IL that I dug out of my dump last year. It still contained some 100 year old disinfectant soap, so the inside was completely spotless. After emptying it out and giving it a rinse it shines like brand-new! No damage except for a small fisheye, which is of little consequence considering it is the only complete quart Peoria pharmacy (of any kind) that the good people at the bottle club were aware of. I also found another broken one from the same pharmacy, and a broken quart "Durkin's pharmacy", likewise unlisted. I couldn't believe that it survived being dumped, being affected by the weather for over a century, and then being hit in the shoulder by my digging tool! 












 Another noteworthy find was a small pharm from a town of about 1100 that the oldtimers weren't aware had bottles of any sort produced. It's a goodun:


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sold this one today. A recent find from a privy in Davis. The bottle is in as dug condition, but no other issues. Davisville bottles are quite rare and becoming very difficult to find because most of the town has been redeveloped and we have dug all available properties. My family has lived there since 1868, but many of the older homes are owned by folks who have recently moved there.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Got the ol' camera out this morning and did some picture-taking, brand new computer and camera card slot was acting up again.
 Still managed to transfer some jpgs...here's a Morey from San Francisco


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Prosser Bros. amazing the number of "Bros." pharmacies there were.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

An H.B. Slaven "Chemist" bottle in the shape of a perfume, very similar to my recent Burnett perfume.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

An "unlisted" one...a slightly larger example sold on ebay about a year ago.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Alfred Gros...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Everyone and their brother have seen one of these Boericke & Runyon bottles in amber, howzabout deep olive green?


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Many have also seen a Boericke & Tafel homeopathic bottle in amber about 2 inches high, howzabout a clear ground-stopper dispensary bottle? A little blurry...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Burt & Co. early flat base prescription bottle...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

These are common but this one's a bit lighter than some examples...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

S.H. Robbins really tiny example here.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Variant one Joseph Calegaris


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Variant two Joseph Calegaris.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

If I were selling this on ebay I'd call it "glowing royal fire western cobalt" everyone's favorite Blue Dickey! Yay! [8D]


----------



## Wilkie (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> Everyone and their brother have seen one of these Boericke & Runyon bottles in amber, howzabout deep olive green?


 Oh man, that's a beauty!  I REALLY want one!


----------



## Wilkie (May 20, 2009)

You have a lot of really great San Francisco druggists there.  Are you digging these?  Maybe I should re-phrase that, because "I" am _digging_ those.  Are you finding these in the ground?


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Here is a ground stopper perfume missing the ground stopper [] that I bought at the De Anza College flea market when it used to be a darn good place to find bottles for one's collection...embossed: Slaven San Francisco


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Easily the plainest most ugliest embossed SF druggist ever; the larger Hunt's used the same small mold leaving the upper part of the bottles blank.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

If you know the streets of San Francisco, then you know where this druggist hails from...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

A pair of Bennetts from guess where?
 I'm pretty sure I got both of these from the same digger at the same long forgotten bottle show in Santa Rosa...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Here is one with a big old chip in the lip, however it is "unlisted" in Miller's book, so I'm looking for an upgrade preferably in amber or cobalt without a lip chip, and maybe 8 or 9 inches in height would be cool, too. [8D]  This one's about 2.5 inches "high"...


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Here is my previous example of a bottle I got at the Vallejo show, this one's in better condition, kind of minty.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Hilmer's Drug Store & Baths first example


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Originally bought three of these from the same digger: one mint, one almost mint (both pictured below) and a chipped-lip "variant".[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Lower right-hand corner chip...[]  Bought this from Ken Salazar back in the day. Only other example I've seen was on ebay and went for an incredibly low bid to a picture druggist collector.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

Only a couple more to post, here is a rarer embossing variant of well-known G.G. Burnett bottles.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

This one is sick, real sick...[8D]


----------



## Wilkie (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Lordbud
> 
> This one is sick, real sick...[8D]


 I can fix that J.J. Mack for you.  pm or email me if your interested.


----------



## Lordbud (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> You have a lot of really great San Francisco druggists there.  Are you digging these?  Maybe I should re-phrase that, because "I" am _digging_ those.  Are you finding these in the ground?


 
 These are some druggist bottles I wanted to add to this thread; all of these were "found" ("Digging and Finding"[]) at bottle shows or antique shows during the 1980s and early 1990s.
 The Dickey was purchased from Vince Madruga at the San Jose bottle show at the Santa Clara County fairgrounds, I think the second-to-
 the-last show they ever put on. 
 Both of these G.G. Burnett examples were found at the Santa Rosa bottle show many moons in the past...


----------



## VA is for Diggers (May 25, 2009)

This is a great thread, and liked seeing the local druggists including the California ones. I know there are many Virginia diggers on this forum, and thought I could contribute a few from a small town of only 1800 people. These are three different designs of the Gordonsville, VA Stratton druggist bottles I have dug. Not pictured are two smaller versions and one melted from the devastating fire of 1916 that burned most of the town. I actually dig mostly Richmond druggists in my area, which is about 60 miles away. Many Baltimores were also found, but few from D.C area.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 4, 2010)

nice bottles . the druggist bottles are great


----------



## towhead (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, druggist bottles are great!  Have not found that many in No. Minnesota.  -Julie


----------

